# Need help fabricating anchor winch in jon boat.....



## GeorgiaBowHunter (Apr 20, 2009)

I need a cheap way of creating some sort of anchor winch and or anchor lock to put in my jon boat.  Anyone know of a simple and easy way or have any pictures?


----------



## Randall (Apr 20, 2009)

*Walmart*



GeorgiaBowHunter said:


> I need a cheap way of creating some sort of anchor winch and or anchor lock to put in my jon boat.  Anyone know of a simple and easy way or have any pictures?



Walmart sells a anchor lock where the lines runs over a plastic pulley. I use one and it works pretty well. I can sit at the front of a 16ft boat and raise and lower the 10lb anchor in the back without having to move to the back.


----------



## Rays123 (Apr 21, 2009)

are you looking for an electric winch or hand crank? if you want electric they have a cheap atv winch at walmart you could convert with sume rubber rollers. just a thought


----------



## GrayGhost (Apr 21, 2009)

this is what I have and it'd well built and does a great job not the cheapest.           http://www.richteranchors.com/products/kwikgrip.cfm


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 21, 2009)

Look at Cabelas' Anchor Pulley Item:IK-011132 - $15 or so.

For 25 years, I have been using one of these with 3/8" braided line on the bow of a 14' aluminum boat.  When I am by myself, I raise and lower the 10 lb anchor at the bow from the back seat.


----------



## Eddie Munster (Apr 21, 2009)

GrayGhost said:


> this is what I have and it'd well built and does a great job not the cheapest.           http://www.richteranchors.com/products/kwikgrip.cfm



That looks great man. Me being so cheap though, I gotta stew on that before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Money man (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, you might laugh but here it goes. I own a Riverhawk and my goal so far has been to keep this thing as versatile as possible so any mods I do to it, I try to make them clamp on so they can be easily removed. Example: the middle small storage compartment, I wrapped in a double pvc frame with a plywood top to it and installed a seat base so we can seat 3 or if only fishing two, I strap my storage box on it and use it as my table for lunch, tackle box, etc.

I don't use an anchor all that often but hated to have the rope wrapped around my feet. I went to Lowe's and bought a piece of tubing with the holes in them, a 3 dollar pulley and some eye bolts. I had an old dog run cable laying around in the basement. I had some of the clamps I got from Bass Pro which are universal and you can use them for a lot of different projects because they are threaded. And I put all of them together to make this. 

My biggest goal was to keep the rope out of the way and this cable seems to do the trick. I usually drop anchor in 15 feet or less water it seems.

The first pic is of the clamps and tube that I used. I cut a small piece of pipe insulation to protect the sides of my boat and used the other part to wrap around the tube. Notice in the second pic, I grabbed a peg boar pliers holders and put it in the tube and it holds my pliers. Yes, you can laugh at my homemade pvc anchor too but I had the concrete and the pvc and the eye bolt, I only had to buy the cap for it. 

I don't expect this dog run automatic spring to last forever so this is probably just a cheap temporary system but I am weird, I like making things myself if possible. If it does wear out, I plan on maybe replacing it with a small spool of thin rope and mounting it to the metal bar. If you go by Home Depot or Lowe's and check out their electrical wire section, keep an eye open where they sell the wire in bulk because you can find an empty spool that they are going to throw away and use that to keep your rope in check. Just use a bolt through the middle with a handle and build a small winch. 

Note...all of these suggestions are for a small john boat, not a 30 foot center console!!! But..hey, you asked.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Apr 21, 2009)

hey mony how do you like you river hawk? i been thinking about getting one or a geehoe canoe for the rivers aorund here.


----------



## Money man (Apr 21, 2009)

I love it! We can all stand on the side of it like Captain Morgan and it is not going to flip. It will float on wet grass and is light enough that I can move it around on the trailer with no problem. My goal is to get one of those electric outboards for the reservoir fishing. Waiting on my budget to catch up with my wants. 

Con's....when the wind blows...it goes.

If I were to build one from scratch, I have already designed what I think would be the perfect riverhawk. Once again...budget.


----------



## whchunter (Apr 21, 2009)

*Neat*

Your next design should be a elbow arm down pole. Eliminate the anchor.


----------



## Money man (Apr 21, 2009)

whchunter said:


> Your next design should be a elbow arm down pole. Eliminate the anchor.



You mean like the power pole I have seen on the fishing shows?

Hey, I have already been thinking of a redneck alternative....trust me. Maybe a 20 foot flag pole cut in half with a hinge on it and a spear tip on the end. You should see my umbrella stands. LOL


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Apr 21, 2009)

i know what you mean about the budget thing. i have about 4 grand to pay off and i am debt free. thats what i really want to do is get a elec motor for the riverhawk or the geenhoe.


----------



## Speakeasy (Apr 22, 2009)

Can't compete with Money Man; that's an awesome bit of engineering, Pardner.
Had to go on the cheap for my 22' cuddy cabin (rebuilt it myself and enjoyed it 'til the lake go so low). I use a spool like they sell for extension cords. Keeps 150' of rope out of my way, easy to stash below and (except for the 8' of chain) rolls it up nice and neat. -s


----------



## boohoo222 (Apr 23, 2009)

Money man said:


> Well, you might laugh but here it goes. I own a Riverhawk and my goal so far has been to keep this thing as versatile as possible so any mods I do to it, I try to make them clamp on so they can be easily removed. Example: the middle small storage compartment, I wrapped in a double pvc frame with a plywood top to it and installed a seat base so we can seat 3 or if only fishing two, I strap my storage box on it and use it as my table for lunch, tackle box, etc.
> 
> I don't use an anchor all that often but hated to have the rope wrapped around my feet. I went to Lowe's and bought a piece of tubing with the holes in them, a 3 dollar pulley and some eye bolts. I had an old dog run cable laying around in the basement. I had some of the clamps I got from Bass Pro which are universal and you can use them for a lot of different projects because they are threaded. And I put all of them together to make this.
> 
> ...


what is that type of bar stock called, and what area of lowes did you find it in, gonna make my bracket bar for rod holders out of that, dont think a cat will bend that


----------



## Money man (Apr 23, 2009)

Lowes in the hardware section. I think they sell it in 36 in sections but if you need it longer, they can order it for you whatever length you need. Don't know the name of it but when you get it, you will need to drill out the holes ever so slightly if you use the same kind of clamps I used because the bolt is just a tad larger than the stock holes in the bar. while you are there, grab a piece of that pipe insulation to wrap around the bar to help avoid any accidental line cuts if it brushes up against it. Once you drill it, there can be some sharp little edges unless you sand it all down.

I agree, it is a great platform to build whatever you need as far as holding things and clamping them down if you don't want something perm. Sure....you wouldn't want to do it on a 40K bass boat but I don't own a 40k bass boat. Besides, I can float on wet grass and not sweat the wax job coming off!


----------



## boohoo222 (Apr 23, 2009)

im gonna make permanent rod holder racks with it...five foot long across the back, 6 foot long on the side


----------



## boohoo222 (Apr 23, 2009)

i was trying to find it on the lowes website but cant


----------



## Money man (Apr 24, 2009)

You will have to go into the store and order it. The 36 inch sections are there where they have aluminum angle, threaded rods, etc, all in the same area.  They can order you longer lengths and per foot it is roughly the same cost. The good part is that they don't rust. I used this material to make some trailer sides on a utility trailer and it has been in the weather for 6 years and no rust.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Apr 24, 2009)

I think Tractor Supply keeps this kind of stock if you got one nearby.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 24, 2009)

*unistrut*



boohoo222 said:


> what is that type of bar stock called, and what area of lowes did you find it in, gonna make my bracket bar for rod holders out of that, dont think a cat will bend that



Van, it's "unistrut",,, here's a link to McMaster Carr:


http://www.mcmaster.com/#strut-channels/=1l1jyb


----------

